# CA Bay Area Herf 10/20/07



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*:chkCA BAY AREA HERF 10/20/07:chk*​
Well, here we go again with trying to schedule another herf. This one will be the 20th of October at my house in San Jose. We will begin at 1300 and end whenever. I am putting my canopy out so the herf will be on rain or shine.

Let me know if you guys can make it, I'd love to hang out, smoke, eat, and bs with BOTLs and any SOTLs which might come. I will bump this thread pretty often so everyone sees it. If you can make it then please post in the thread and I'll PM you with my address and phone number closer to the event.

*WHO:* BOTLs/SOTLs of the CA and anywhere else who want to attend.

*WHAT:* A herf

*WHEN:* 20 October 2007

*WHERE:* San Jose, CA

I look forward to seeing anyone who would like to attend. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Darrell, 

Currently I'm scheduled to work a convention in LA that weekend. That may change, but I'll find out mid-October if I can go.

Work prevents me from smoking cigars; yet work allows me to smoke cigars.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> Hey Darrell,
> 
> Currently I'm scheduled to work a convention in LA that weekend. That may change, but I'll find out mid-October if I can go.
> 
> Work prevents me from smoking cigars; yet work allows me to smoke cigars.


Sounds good Danny, keep me posted brotha. I'd love to have ya over. :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm in. Already marked it on the calander.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

I have every intention of attending!

I wanted to make the last one.

We need to get the word out. Let's show those East coast Yankees and Southern folk that West Coast Folk like to get together for cigars, conversation, food and drink :ms

Robert:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You can be our PR man, Bob.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

bump

Come on folks, there has to be a few BOTL's within driving distance.

I will bring my World Class, award winning "Chernobyl Chili".


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> I will bring my World Class, award winning "Chernobyl Chili".


Thanks for the bump, Robert.

Ahhhhh, I love chili. :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump, I recruited two BOTLs from my B&M to come as well. :tu:tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this.

How many do we have so far?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I'm looking forward to this.
> 
> How many do we have so far?


5 of us so far. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Come on down guys, we are going to have a blast. Not to mention a 3 gallon Mr. Stinky ashtray! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

I need to find out which Chili (with beans) to prepare for the herf. The choices are...

*1. Rancho Seco*: I usually make this for small children and little fuzzy animals. It will soften paint though so the really wimpy should approach with some caution.

*2. Three Mile Island*: Damn near a nuclear meltdown, but no one gets hurt badly. This is HOT, but you recover within a few hours.

*3. Chernobyl*: Total meltdown. We might have to encase your arse in concrete and steel. Scoville units are off the meter but this is bowl licking good stuff.

Let me know

Robert


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I vote #3! :tu:tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

barring any set-backs i should be there with a buddy of mine who just got into cigars... and i like my chili extra spicey :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I vote #3! :tu:tu


:tpd:


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Smokey Bob said:


> I need to find out which Chili (with beans) to prepare for the herf. The choices are...
> 
> *1. Rancho Seco*: I usually make this for small children and little fuzzy animals. It will soften paint though so the really wimpy should approach with some caution.
> 
> ...


Chernobyl...that one should do wonders for the palete!:c:ss

Have fun guys:tu


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

hey wasup darrell count me in!...you gonna watch the ufc event that night too?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

mikey burr said:


> hey wasup darrell count me in!...you gonna watch the ufc event that night too?


Cool, Mike. Yeah we can get the fight. Whose on the card? :chk


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

bump... Bay Area Stand Up!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So, after review of the UFC card it was determined that it's NOT worth buying. If you want to watch the fight we can pile into my Suburban and go to my B&M, they will have the fight on the big screen. :tu:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Darrell, A newb here, I may be in the area(Sunnyvale) on the 20th. Would love to stop in and meet some of the local BOTL/SOTL's. PM me your addy and I will confirm later in the week.

Bob:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Hi Darrell, A newb here, I may be in the area(Sunnyvale) on the 20th. Would love to stop in and meet some of the local BOTL/SOTL's. PM me your addy and I will confirm later in the week.
> 
> Bob:ss


Hey Bob,

I will send a PM to all this week with the details. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Everyone please send me a PM with your e-mail address. I am going to do an eVite so that people can RSVP their and get all the details. It's easier that way than doing PM on here. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I sent an eVite to everyone with my address and HERF details. If anyone has a card table they can bring, please do. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It looks like we're expecting a few showers on Sat. No worries the HERF is still on. We will do it in my garage if it's raining. Plenty of room in there! :tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry folks... i can't make it anymore... I got a last minute gig and have to DJ in the city now... go ahead and flame me :mn but i gotta make that $$$


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> Sorry folks... i can't make it anymore... I got a last minute gig and have to DJ in the city now... go ahead and flame me :mn but i gotta make that $$$


Ah, maybe next time. :tu

*ATTN EVERYONE ATTENDING!*

Don't forget your $6 if you want to get in on some Poker. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Well we are good to go for tomorrow at 1300. The weather report is promising clear skies with a 70° tempature outside. I cannot wait, this is going to be a blast. If you need any additional info, please give me a call or a PM on here. See you guys tomorrow. :tu:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm currently immobile due to crashing my motorcycle at the track, but I'll definitely try and make one in the future. Hope you guys have a great time, weather looks like it's gonna be great. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ratters said:


> I'm currently immobile due to crashing my motorcycle at the track, but I'll definitely try and make one in the future. Hope you guys have a great time, weather looks like it's gonna be great. :tu


Sorry to hear about the bike. I had a couple of SP Doubles for you to try at the herf. Drop me a pm and I will send them your way.


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Man alive, Id love to make it but I'm in the IE and a six hour drive is a bit much for me.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

*Today's the Day!*

I'll bring some cigars, some chili and I'll even brush my tooth!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl
WOOHOOOO!!!!!
:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl
​


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you guys have a nice time? I did. Where are those photos Bob? :tu


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm still here in San Jose.

Pictures will come i ever get home


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> I'm still here in San Jose.
> 
> Pictures will come i ever get home


:r WTF Bob, why are you still in San Jose? Are you lost again?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

OMFG!!!!!

You are still in SJ??? ​
Had a great time Darrell!! :tuI think everyone was waiting for pic's before making comments 

Send out a search party for Bob!!!:ss
​


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Darrell said:


> :r WTF Bob, why are you still in San Jose? Are you lost again?


No ... not lost.

Bad Tranny ... remember?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> No ... not lost.
> 
> Bad Tranny ... remember?


It's that bad? Damn.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

GL with the tranny. Are you back on the road?


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

bobarian said:


> GL with the tranny. Are you back on the road?


No... I rented a car to get home. Will be returning friday to return rental and to pick up RV with new (rebuilt) tranny. WTF, it's only $2600.00 :hn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> No... I rented a car to get home. Will be returning friday to return rental and to pick up RV with new (rebuilt) tranny. WTF, it's only $2600.00 :hn


Ouch. Sorry to hear about all the headaches this trip cost you. :hn


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear about all the headaches this trip cost you. :hn


The trip had two purposes and both were a success!

1. Attend the herf. I had a great time. I met some very cool BOTLS.

2. It was a "shakedown cruise" for the RV. I wanted to find out about any problems before I move into it full-time. Even though the Tranny went out, it was a complete success. I found out what the problems were and what needed to be dealt with.

Adds up to a great trip.

I really enjoyed herfing with Bobarian, Mike and Jeffrey and was pleased to discover that you are much nicer in person than online!


----------

